# I'll go to Jurvala with my sister.



## Russianer

A phrase: I'll go to Jurvala with my sister.

Is it possible to say:
Minä ajaan kanssa siskon luo Jurvala tulevaisuudessa . (??)


----------



## sakvaka

Preferably "Menen Jurvalaan siskoni kanssa". 

- Finnish future (or it's not-existing) has been discussed before on this forum. The present tense generally replaces it. 
- The verb 'ajaa' means 'drive' and not 'go'. Besides, in the 1st person it shall be 'ajan' and not 'ajaan'. 
- 'Luo' isn't used with towns/villages/cities.


----------



## Russianer

sakvaka said:


> Preferably "Menen Jurvalaan siskoni kanssa".
> 
> - Finnish future (or it's not-existing) has been discussed before on this forum. The present tense generally replaces it.
> - The verb 'ajaa' means 'drive' and not 'go'. Besides, in the 1st person it shall be 'ajan' and not 'ajaan'.
> - 'Luo' isn't used with towns/villages/cities.



Тhank you. 

..Menen Jurvalaan siskoni kanssa". = I'll go to Jurvala with my sister.
..Menen Jurvalaan siskoni kanssa". = I go to Jurvala with my sister. 

But how it is possible to distinguish future events from current events
in Finnish language if there aren't a future tense?


----------



## Hakro

Russianer said:


> But how it is possible to distinguish future events from current events
> in Finnish language if there aren't a future tense?


Usually the future tense is expressed by saying "tomorrow, next week, next year etc."

Note that also in Spanish the future tense (that really exists in Spanish) is often expressed by present tense when the future time (tomorrow, next week, next year etc.) is expressed clearly.


----------



## akana

> Тhank you.
> 
> ..Menen Jurvalaan siskoni kanssa". = I'll go to Jurvala with my sister.
> ..Menen Jurvalaan siskoni kanssa". = I go to Jurvala with my sister.
> 
> But how it is possible to distinguish future events from current events
> in Finnish language if there aren't a future tense?​



Note that _Menen Jurvalaan siskoni kanssa_ can also mean, "I am going to Jurvala (right now, at this moment)..."

However, this immediacy can also be expressed with o_len menossa Jurvalaan, _which would never be used to refer to the future. So, since this _olen menossa_ expression is used only for the present, the simple _menen johonkin_ seems less ambiguous when referring to the future. Does that make things any more confusing?


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Does that make things any more confusing?


Yes, it does.


----------



## sakvaka

These are the existing future-related threads on Suomi (Finnish):

Finnish future
Finnish future tense?
I'll read a book


----------

